# Side Hit Euphoria



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/200857915" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure why that's not working? It's a great little edit try this:

Watch "Side Hits Euphoria" on Vimeo: [ame]https://vimeo.com/200857915[/ame]


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

sick, sick, sick, always love the frontside lines (Hidden Wave at BAKER :grin and the Canyon years before Duncan started running the groomers down it :crying:

I could watch videos like that all day, far better then any Winter X-games halfpipe or slope style run I've ever seen (spinny spinny = boring)


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

wow such a sick edit.

The rider gets so much pop when he ollies off those side hits and makes it look so stylish and effortlessly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I could watch videos like that all day, far better then any Winter X-games halfpipe or slope style run I've ever seen (spinny spinny = boring)


This!

This is real riding that I can relate to. I ride virtually no park. This is how I ride just at a much higher level than what I can do. Just cruising the mountain, hitting stuff trying to have fun.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

pointblank said:


> wow such a sick edit.
> 
> The rider gets so much pop when he ollies off those side hits and makes it look so stylish and effortlessly.


Yep. He's hitting the same type of stuff I hit, he's just getting triple the air I get. It's the speed. A lot of that video is slowed down, but he's hauling ass.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

For real....bad ass freestyle, using the mtn as your playground park


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I can only watch and marvel at the skill set. ( one that I will never have ) I agree totally, is it so much more exciting to watch such skill in a natural setting and yes, that lad is hauling ass down the mountain.

Brilliant. :3tens:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> is it so much more exciting to watch such skill in a natural setting


But keep in mind that those skills are the result of many hours spent in the park...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

pointblank said:


> wow such a sick edit.
> 
> The rider gets so much pop when he ollies off those side hits and makes it look so stylish and effortlessly.


It's like he has a booster rocket on his board. to.da.moon.


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

Man! That sort of riding is exactly why I started, looks beyond fun. Gotta bring up my skills a bit (or a lot!) before I'm able to do half of that, but I can't wait. 

And like @Clayton Bigsby said, I could watch edits like that all day. Especially those flow/follow lines - so much more inspiring than endless spins off absurdly big jumps.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> For real....bad ass freestyle, using the mtn as your playground park


Our motto in the old days at BAKER was Search and Destroy


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Such an awesome edit, Arthur Longo always has such smooth style, and man can he generate pop. Beauty. 

We've been blessed with many great edits & films this season. Imo, this edit is up there with Glue, Reckless Abandon, Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding, Stronger, Fruition (the riding mainly) & Energy, as well.

Gonna go watch it a few more times lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GDimac said:


> Such an awesome edit, Arthur Longo always has such smooth style, and man can he generate pop. Beauty.
> 
> We've been blessed with many great edits & films this season. Imo, this edit is up there with Glue, Reckless Abandon, Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding, Stronger, Fruition (the riding mainly) & from what I've heard, Energy as well (gonna finish this asap).
> 
> Gonna go watch it a few more times lol.


Links to said movies please>


TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Links to said movies please>
> 
> 
> TT



All are free online, except Nico's movie Fruition. Enjoy.


GLUE (Amazing)







Reckless Abandon




Energy




Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding







Union: Stronger

https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1NVEGJF4W1W11/stronger?playlist=AP-1NVEGJF4W1W11


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Such an awesome edit, Arthur Longo always has such smooth style, and man can he generate pop. Beauty.
> 
> We've been blessed with many great edits & films this season. Imo, this edit is up there with Glue, Reckless Abandon, Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding, Stronger, Fruition (the riding mainly) & from what I've heard, Energy as well.
> 
> Gonna go watch it a few more times lol.


I was going to say this as well. There's been some good movies out recently, just cool movies that people can relate.

And wanted to add my 2 cents worth, totally awesome edit!!

Also, thanks for putting the links up. I've watched Glue lots already, but hadn't quite got round to some of the others, cheers


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

this flick was almost an insta-subscribe haha. sick filming and ridiculous pop & flow.

eternal beauty of snowboarding is a great watch too. so many laughs


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

This dude is a BEAST!!! Gnarly ass riding right there!

This is how a ‘REAL SNOWBOARDER’ should ride his or her local resort…ER’DAY…ALL DAY!

So much power and steez! I love aggressive riders like this. I can literally watch this all day and not get tired. This is how I would love to model my riding style after. 

1. Anyone know which Union Binding model he is rocking…? (looks like atlas or contact pro maybe)

2. Anyone know how to get more speed and pop…? (besides wax and a stiff/responsive setup obviously)

Any word on if Volcom will ever release boards to the public…? 

I WANT ONE SOOO FREAKIN BAD! They look so bad ass and sick!

Looks like its going to be ‘never' as you always see team riders rockin them but never see them get released. 

The thing is…Volcom (ceo, owner, investors) would make so much DOUGH! And they know it too! That alone is reason enough to go ahead and bring Volcom boards to market. 

But…knowing the slow economy, the snowboard industry and where snowboarding as a sport/recreational activity is headed as of right now…it might not make so much sense after all. 

In order for it to happen…another snowboard company would have to be in some dire straits and go bankrupt to force selling out...giving Volcom an opportunity to buy that company and than be able to bring boards to market. 

Anyone know who Volcom contracts their boards out to? (Heard its Capita) If it is and you want a volcom board just buy a Capita instead right? 

Any ideas as to which board in the Capita line is being used to make the Volcom versions…?

Or...Does Volcom have its own 'secret recipe' for their own line of boards...that they than just hand over the materials and instructions to Capita for manufacturing and basically keep the boards 'construction/recipe' under 'lock and key'...?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Faded_Butters said:


> This dude is a BEAST!!! Gnarly ass riding right there!
> 
> This is how a ‘REAL SNOWBOARDER’ should ride his or her local resort…ER’DAY…ALL DAY!
> 
> ...


you can get a pat moore from capita. I have seen volcom boards floating around. I think they're made by signal atm.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

This is the shit. Keep 'em coming BA. Chapter One means there has to be more!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Faded_Butters said:


> This dude is a BEAST!!! Gnarly ass riding right there!
> 
> This is how a ‘REAL SNOWBOARDER’ should ride his or her local resort…ER’DAY…ALL DAY!
> 
> ...


Holy shit bro, calm down. You just fanboy-gasmed all over the place. You're every marketers dream. 

As far as getting more speed, point your snowboard straight down the mountain. Skill or no skill, you'll go fast.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

jae said:


> you can get a pat moore from capita. I have seen volcom boards floating around. I think they're made by signal atm.


Floating around...? As in forums, ebay, craigslist...?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

afaik the big graphic volcom boards are only for team riders.

capita (and maybe signal) and maybe someone else has done collabs where there is a small volcom stone or name, but all of the ones with the big volcom shits are team rider decks.

your chances of getting one of those i would say is 100% dependent on knowing someone, chances are if you do its ridden to shit.

fwiw I've never seen one on the mountain outside of a sponsored park rider.

*that Pat Moore has the biggest 'Stone' i've seen outside of team decks.

Those decks maybe even come with a non disclosure, i'm sure they dont want you to be seen doing your green run 270 scorpion to face plant on one (I jest, we all know your green run 270 scorpions to be among the best around)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

BC Snowbeard said:


> Man! That sort of riding is exactly why I started, looks beyond fun. Gotta bring up my skills a bit (or a lot!) before I'm able to do half of that, but I can't wait.
> 
> And like @Clayton Bigsby said, I could watch edits like that all day. Especially those flow/follow lines - so much more inspiring than endless spins off absurdly big jumps.


One of my favorite vids of all time is Terje's Sprocking Cat


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

jae said:


> you can get a pat moore from capita. I have seen volcom boards floating around. I think they're made by signal atm.


Nope, they are actually pressed at The Mothership in Austria.

You won't be able to get a Volcom branded deck, those are only for team riders. You CAN get a Capita Pat Moore, which has the Volcom Stone on it.

Longo is riding the Union Teams in the video, very similar to the Force, basically just a different highback.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Ghost of Alka said:


> Nope, they are actually pressed at The Mothership in Austria.
> 
> You won't be able to get a Volcom branded deck, those are only for team riders. You CAN get a Capita Pat Moore, which has the Volcom Stone on it.
> 
> Longo is riding the Union Teams in the video, very similar to the Force, basically just a different highback.


Holy Shit...!!! All this time...I thought Capita was a AMERICAN BRAND...because most of their riders are american.

Thinking this...I thought Capita was probably headquartered in the PNW/Seattle/Portland or something. And that was where they were made. Mostly because that is where most of the team riders are from and it seems like every time there is a Capita snowboard ad/review/release...Its always held at some PNW resort...Bachelor, Hood, HCSC etc. 

Damn...I feel stupid. I must have been sleeping under a rock too long!!! HAHA LOL.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

this one is in okay condition (can't really tell if it's wax or a gouges), but I've seen mint ones floating around too. LIMITED EDITION TEAM RIDER ONLY VOLCOM WOMENS SNOWBOARD 154cm MINT CONDITION | eBay way over priced. this one is made in 2010/11? made by signal. 

sometimes they change models/graphics before they can destroy a board or due to injury they have a few boards laying around and they give out the boards as gifts or something and then people sell them. 

you sure they're made at the mothership now? I didn't read any info lately, nor do I care, where they have been making boards now haha.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Faded_Butters said:


> Holy Shit...!!! All this time...I thought Capita was a AMERICAN BRAND...because most of their riders are american.
> 
> Thinking this...I thought Capita was probably headquartered in the PNW/Seattle/Portland or something. And that was where they were made. Mostly because that is where most of the team riders are from and it seems like every time there is a Capita snowboard ad/review/release...Its always held at some PNW resort...Bachelor, Hood, HCSC etc.
> 
> Damn...I feel stupid. I must have been sleeping under a rock too long!!! HAHA LOL.


C3 is based out of the PNW, specifically Seattle. The Mothership is just located in Austria.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

jae said:


> you sure they're made at the mothership now? I didn't read any info lately, nor do I care, where they have been making boards now haha.


They were pressed there last year, assuming that they are still currently being made there.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

jae said:


> this one is in okay condition (can't really tell if it's wax or a gouges), but I've seen mint ones floating around too. LIMITED EDITION TEAM RIDER ONLY VOLCOM WOMENS SNOWBOARD 154cm MINT CONDITION | eBay way over priced. this one is made in 2010/11? made by signal.
> 
> sometimes they change models/graphics before they can destroy a board or due to injury they have a few boards laying around and they give out the boards as gifts or something and then people sell them.
> 
> you sure they're made at the mothership now? I didn't read any info lately, nor do I care, where they have been making boards now haha.


$600 is WAY TOO EXPENSIVE...! F#$CK THAT..!


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Faded_Butters said:


> $600 is WAY TOO EXPENSIVE...! F#$CK THAT..!


I saw a 2015 Volcom for sale on FB a few months ago. I offered $200 NZ but he wanted more. Wish I'd gone higher now.

:facepalm3:


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

GDimac, thanks for posting the vid links. Eternal Beauty was a fun and surprisingly introspective watch.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

offthewallds said:


> GDimac, thanks for posting the vid links. Eternal Beauty was a fun and surprisingly introspective watch.


Nw dude, more than happy to spread the awesomeness. And ya, a lot better than I was expecting and a real look into the world of pro shredders.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Nw dude, more than happy to spread the awesomeness....(snip)


Thumbs up man. Not to sound like a bleeding heart hippy, but we definitely need more positivity these days. Energy was great at capturing that vibe. Damn I need to get out west lol.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Volume 2.

https://youtu.be/o4PkJab6Mj8


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I gotta wonder how many takes some of those took, the speed/pop for each hit is just absolutely perfect. Come up a little short, he eats shit. A little long, he eats shit. That video is beautifully precise given the often uncontrollable nature of a side hit.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't really gain anything from these vids. Too distracted and getting more depressed as i watch. The entire time I just keep thinking "look at all of that snow!" since we have such a miserable year. We have a North Carolina snow year going on here in Wydaho/Utah this year. I'll save these for next year when I can watch without crying or this summer to fire the summer stoke.:shipwrecked::deserted:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Volume 2.
> 
> https://youtu.be/o4PkJab6Mj8


I like that he left a certain regional ski resort unnamed.

Thank you Arthur


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I gotta wonder how many takes some of those took, the speed/pop for each hit is just absolutely perfect. Come up a little short, he eats shit. A little long, he eats shit. That video is beautifully precise given the often uncontrollable nature of a side hit.


Definitely took a lot of takes. You can tell by how most the approaches/landings look "engineered".

Pretty dope though.

This guy goes BIG.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Great video! Way better than park stuff


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I feel so inadequate. Dude rips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Honestly, I still find Side Hits (without the Euphoria) more enjoyable.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Seppuccu said:


> Honestly, I still find Side Hits (without the Euphoria) more enjoyable.


Ben Lynch slightly influenced by Parker huh? Dude rips.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Trying to learn how to jump like that.. I'm not even close


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

New one...






So good.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Such pop, much wow!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This video has been around for awhile now and yes, it is awesome. But to be completely fair, the majority of those aren't true side hits that you find at the typical resort. For most of those, they went in there beforehand and built a proper ramp.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Thats a fun vid


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> This video has been around for awhile now and yes, it is awesome. But to be completely fair, the majority of those aren't true side hits that you find at the typical resort. For most of those, they went in there beforehand and built a proper ramp.


Volume 3 was posted yesterday? They filmed it in December. I've never ridden in NA but I have ridden at quite a few of the areas they used for this clip. I only spotted a couple proper 'kicker' looking take offs. The majority are the type of thing that get formed, mainly by skiers going off the sides, when it hasn't snowed for a bit. Granted they probably cleaned them a bit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved the first two. This one's ok, but that song....??? WTAF?


----------



## Jelly817 (Jan 5, 2021)

linvillegorge said:


> This!
> 
> This is real riding that I can relate to. I ride virtually no park. This is how I ride just at a much higher level than what I can do. Just cruising the mountain, hitting stuff trying to have fun.


What kind of board do you ride?


----------

